# carpet python morph help please!



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

So I'm starting to get my head around the whole morph thing but I was wondering if anyone who has had experience in breeding morelia could give me some pointers!
I'm looking a lot into creating something like a super ivory? Trying to get reduced pattern or patternless...
Any morph help or a quick genetic guideline would be much appreciated!
Peace.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

The best peson to ask about morelia morphs is bladeblaster on here, he has some absolutely amazing carpets.


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## lobob (Jul 19, 2010)

ivory is super zebra (i think so you'd need to breed 2 zebras to get one. or super zebras could be patternleess I dunno look it up


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

I've looked up super zebras already. They are a patternless yellow.









An ivory carpet is a black and white patterned morph.









So i was wondering if i could 'super' an ivory to get a patternless white (not albino) morelia?


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

wayakinwolf said:


> The best peson to ask about morelia morphs is bladeblaster on here, he has some absolutely amazing carpets.


^^^^^^ this


----------



## webb1 (Jan 30, 2010)

I believe to get an all white morelia(snow) will come from breeding albino with axanthic, then the hets back! Not sure what the Ivory line has to offer though ivory to albino may be interesting. Good luck


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

A pure white carpet is a leucistic.

This comes from a jaguar x jaguar breeding as a homozygous jaguar is a leucistic.

Unfortunately the neurological issue inherent with the jaguars is magnified in the super form and nobody has kept a leucistic alive out of the egg for more than a few days.


----------

